# Free: 2011 Blue Bar Hen Pedigreed



## checkered (Dec 24, 2005)

I have a 2011 blue bar hen ready to mate. It came from a gentleman south of where I live and he has pigeon racing pedigreed with his stock. Oregon area...PM me with details. 

Very healthy and have robust body. Free for pickup or I can ship if ur willing.

2011 AU banded.


----------

